# A Buck I call 7up



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a buck living on my farm that is a bully buck. He's no giant but I would shoot him and regard him as a trophy. But I do not have a tag, So my goal is to get someone to shoot him before the end of the season on film. Here is a little more about 7up if anyone cares to read about him and my latest encounter. 
Close Encounter With 7up


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Question is; is the farm yours or family? If yes then shoot them and use a landowners tag. If you don't have a computer or printer at home fine a check station. The local sporting store let me sign on and use their system.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Don't know for sure, but he may have already used his tag for an antlered deer already???
Spoke too soon, just saw the pics of the "Halloween Buck"..........Whew, NICE!!!!!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Correct, I already filled my buck tag. But this is my farm.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah that buck definitely needs killed...bad for the herd.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hope you get him...keep us posted.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I am ready , lets go!!!


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

for some reason i love messeed up racks


----------



## ducker2861 (Dec 13, 2012)

my grandson would love to harvest him!!


----------

